# Welding helmets



## Cadillac (Nov 7, 2022)

At home I have a Miller elite auto darkening helmet. I had gotten it when I purchased my Miller dynasty200 some years back. Thought the helmet works great no complaints other than sometimes it’s hard for me to focus on the weld. I chalked it up to me, everything going on, and so on. 
 Well last week at work my Lincoln auto darkening helmet went out. It doesn’t have a battery and the problem is it doesn’t want to darken all the time. Sometimes it works others you get flashed for the first second or two then it’ll work. I’ve cleaned the sensors still doesn’t adjust correctly. Terrible! I do a lot of stick welding at work in contorted positions 8 otta 10 on my back stretching to get where I need to be.  Boss said get yourself a new helmet So I purchased a new Optrel.
     Idk if it’s the new tool syndrome but this lense is clear as glass when welding. I absolutely love this thing. It’s been about a week since I got it and it’s a big difference to my Miller elite. I will have to put on my Christmas list for home.


----------



## G-ManBart (Nov 7, 2022)

I've been reading all the reviews about the Optrel Crystal 2.0 for about two years and really want one, but I've got something like five shields and haven't been able to justify the expense.   Along the way I happened to mention it to two of my coworkers.  Short story, they both wound up buying one and confirmed what I'd read.  I've looked through theirs, right next to other good shields like a new Miller Digital Elite and Lincoln Viking 3350 and the Optrel winds hands down on clarity....really impressive!  About once a week one of the two guys will say "order an Optrel yet" and chuckle.  I've spent a lot of their money recommending things, so I guess they're getting even....lol.


----------



## WhyW8 (Nov 7, 2022)

How well does it stay put on your head?  Seems as if it would be "chin" heavy and want to droop down....  Would love to hear your input regarding this.


----------



## francist (Nov 7, 2022)

I had an older Optrel that someone gave me and same thing — night and day (heh, heh) difference. Eventually the sensor unit gave up the ghost but boy it was nice while it lasted.

-frank


----------



## Aukai (Nov 8, 2022)

I have the Optrel E684, Crystal 2.0, and a Miller 3350. The 2.0 is clearer, not by a hole bunch, but it makes a difference. The Miller is the only one that takes generic cheaters, Optrel is proprietary, I'm living with readers.


----------



## GeneT45 (Nov 8, 2022)

This thread is going to end up costing me money...
GsT


----------



## SLK001 (Nov 8, 2022)

You say your Lincoln doesn't have a battery.  I'm wondering if it really does, but it is soldered onto the helmet's circuit board and not made to be replaced (I have a non Lincoln like this).


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 8, 2022)

WhyW8 said:


> How well does it stay put on your head?  Seems as if it would be "chin" heavy and want to droop down....  Would love to hear your input regarding this.


Good point and as of now it’s good. Their is adjustments on the head area to tighten it up. What I will have to get use to is it doesn’t flip up. I actually dislike the weight of my other helmets when it’s flipped up so it might be a good thing. 
 This helmet also had a grinding mode so I’m gonna try leaving it on for the whole process of grinding cleaning and welding. No room for stickers either oh well.  I’m so happy with the clarity that I’m gonna overlook everything else.


----------



## WhyW8 (Nov 8, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> Good point and as of now it’s good. Their is adjustments on the head area to tighten it up. What I will have to get use to is it doesn’t flip up. I actually dislike the weight of my other helmets when it’s flipped up so it might be a good thing.
> This helmet also had a grinding mode so I’m gonna try leaving it on for the whole process of grinding cleaning and welding. No room for stickers either oh well.  I’m so happy with the clarity that I’m gonna overlook everything else.


Thanks for the feedback -- I'm giving it a serious thought as a new/second helmet, as my current helmet is at my car club shop and I'm without a helmet at home if the need arises.  - My car club only has non auto darkening helmets in the weld shop


----------

